# If you could only have two lights...



## gcbryan (May 10, 2010)

After you've tried out a few lights and learned what you like you generally (or I generally) end up with a few favorites that get most of the use.

If you had to get rid of most of your lights and only keep the two that are the most useful to you what would they be?

For me it would be the ITP A3 3 mode (AAA) mainly because it's lightweight and small and has a ring on the end. I keep it for when I want to wear it around the neck on a string (usually tucked inside my shirt and forgotten). That means I can do things hands-free and if I'm hiking/climbing or just working around the house/yard at night I can just put it on and forget it. It's the light that you actually have on you that is the most useful! With 3 modes prolonging runtime primary cells are all I need for this one.

The other light would be a P60 host (Uniquefire L2 in my case) with a XP-G R5 emitter and a forward clicky (reverse clicky replaced). The battery is a 18650. This light has a Thrunite 3 mode drop-in with a low, low as well as medium and high.

I could do without the other lights if necessary with these two lights. I have and like the Akoray K-109 3 mode programmable but I could eliminate another battery type by not using it and the other two would get the same job done. I have a thrower, like it, but don't need it.

What are your two and why?


----------



## Jash (May 10, 2010)

Nitecore EX10 SP because of it's fat, little body, great beam pattern and the clip. Bright for a little thing as well.

Fenix TK40 for it's sheer versatility. I use it most next to my EX10. It's for walking the dog, seeing up into trees, checking the yard for possums, whatever. It's a GREAT light. O, and it's bright. VERY BRIGHT.


----------



## gcbryan (May 10, 2010)

I'll just add (in case anyone wants to add this info) that when you mention the two lights and why it would be good to say what emitter the lights use as well the the batteries.

I know some/many people know these things about all of the popular lights out there but many (including me) don't. It would make the thread more interesting for those thinking about their own light choices to have that info available...just a suggestion.


----------



## spexmaniac (May 10, 2010)

If I could only have 2 lights that I already own (I'm continually wanting more lights since joining here)
Tank 007 HC316 whic is a 1xcr123 3 mode cree XRe P4 again edc, always in pocket or belt, low level for more run time, bright enough for general use.

the second is my Ultrafire WF1000l Powered by 2 x 18650 batteries, SSC P7 C-bin High Powered LED emitter, big smiles for not to much size There's a newer version now :shakehead

I have a charger that does RCR123's and 18650's so they cost next to nothing to run.


----------



## march.brown (May 10, 2010)

ITP A2 Stainless (67.4 grams with battery) is perfect for EDC or the ordinary black version (48.4 grams with battery) if you are worried about the weight.

Either the Solarforce L2 (3-mode) or L2i with 5mm spacer fitted (3-mode) ... Both in the gorgeous sand colour and both using 18650 cells ... Small bezel fitted to make them pocket-friendly ... L2i will tailstand if needed... L2 with small bezel and 18650 battery is 157.0 grams will still fit in a jacket pocket OK.
.


----------



## gcbryan (May 10, 2010)

march.brown said:


> ITP A2 Stainless (67.4 grams with battery) is perfect for EDC or the ordinary black version (48.4 grams with battery) if you are worried about the weight.
> 
> Either the Solarforce L2 (3-mode) or L2i with 5mm spacer fitted (3-mode) ... Both in the gorgeous sand colour and both using 18650 cells ... Small bezel fitted to make them pocket-friendly ... L2i will tailstand if needed... L2 with small bezel and 18650 battery is 157.0 grams will still fit in a jacket pocket OK.
> .


 
So, I believe the ITP A2 would be using a XP-E and AA batteries and the Solarforce L2 must be using a XR-E R2 as I don't believe Solarforce currently has a 3 mode XP-G.


----------



## LEDninja (May 10, 2010)

1) My keychain light as EDC. Millermoded Arc AAA. Picture on the left.






2) My 4AA general purpose house light upgraded with a Tectite LPR3 or Terralux TLE-1F. Picture lower left.





My P7 lights will have to go. Maybe the brightest but not the most practical in general use.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 10, 2010)

I'll choose my eagletac P20c2 MkII cos it's proven itself to do everything I'll ever need despite it being three quarters of an inch longer than I really want. It's bright when I need it and quite brigth on medium for long runtime too. For the rare occasion that I might need a low it's got one of them too. For my second torch I'll choose another of the same or a box of matches.


----------



## rlorion (May 10, 2010)

2 lights that I would pick out of my current lights:thinking:...well, I would say my Fenix PD30 and my....how about 3 lights???? I like my ITP A6 Polestar for its medium throw and it massive spill,and my MG RX-1 for it's good amount of throw. Sorry, two just doesn't seem enough.


----------



## Yavox (May 10, 2010)

rlorion said:


> 2 lights that I would pick out of my current lights:thinking:...well, I would say my Fenix PD30 and my....how about 3 lights????



+1

Two lights is not fair, it makes me feel unhappy :shakehead 

The idea of selecting 4 lights would be more appealing - I could leave one keychain, one small EDC and one bigger thrower and I would still have one choice left...


----------



## sb56637 (May 10, 2010)

Akoray K-106 3-mode programmable
DX Powerlight sku. 2089


----------



## Rod911 (May 10, 2010)

From my list of lights, although I do have two lights that should arrive at my doorstep this week (ZebraLight H501w and a Kaidomain Tough Tactic R2) and a pre-ordered MiNi AA, I may have to update my post once I get them and played with them a bit.

I do like the following:

Eagletac T20C2NW (XR-E Q4) with or without the diffuser powered with an 18650
Quark AA² Tactical-NW (XR-E Q3) with a Fenix AD401 diffuser powered with 2 AA batteries

They both share the following qualities:


Good throw, in the case of the T20C2, awesome throw
The ability to use a diffuser if you need a 'wall of light'
The different modes allows the user to balance the need for run-time/low light and a bright light if the situation requires it
Simple UI
Great tints

A very close third, surprisingly, is the UltraFire C2 (MC-E). After I had created a diffused lens (sanded down the glass lens), it produces a great, general-use-around-the-house beam. It loses a lot of the throw, but the beam is more useful to me now. The hot-spot is basically no longer there and the secondary low mode is really good for close up tasks. It doesn't make my top 2 because, to go from a diffused beam to a thrower, I'd have to take the head apart and swap lenses - that takes too much effort.


----------



## joe1512 (May 10, 2010)

As of January, I only have 2 main lights:

I am very happy with my itp A1 on my keychain. 3 modes, 200 lumens max in a nice floody pattern covers almost all of my lighting needs.

For a second light, I have an XTAR Outrider, but any 400+ lumen class of light would work that has multiple modes. That lets you really crank the lumens when necessary, and still have a comfortable light with longer runtime. This second light would have more throw than the keychain one.


----------



## ky70 (May 10, 2010)

Great question.

I would probably go with:

1) Zebralight SC50 (XP-E R2) powered by a single 14500 (193 lumens on max). This is the most compact clicky I have and I love the way the clip grabs on just right on the pocket and yet it's small enough to just drop all the way into the pocket. Great UI that is quick click from a blast on in high or 1 second hold click to come on directly in low and a great beam to boot.







2) Eagletac T100C2 (XP-E Q5) powered by a single 18650 (220 lumens on max). This is my thrower light and I love that this thing can get me 3 hours of runtime on high on a single 18650. I got mine with the tailstand cap and absolutely love using this light in candle mode. Great forward clicky for momentary on which is still easily accessible even with the extended tailstand cap. At 141mm, it's big enough to be a general use light but yet small enough to not be burdensome. Great simple UI. My only complaint is that it doesn't have a low mode (Turbo = 220 lum, General = 55 lum).







I have a Nitecore D10 on the way so I'll be interested to see if can overtake the SC50 as my #1 AA/14500 powered light. I'm also looking at the Zebralight H31 (XP-G R5) on a single CR123 as I think this headlight will make the perfect EDC (it has a reflector and is not pure flood) as it may be the smallest clicky available at only 65mm in length (2.57 inches)...and 1 of my 2 lights should probably have a floody beam.


----------



## rlorion (May 10, 2010)

I agree with Yavox on having 4 choices. So, if you only had 2 you will find excuses to need 4 because this one does this better than that one and on and on it will go. Just make a Flashlight Belt and be done with it.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 10, 2010)

Of all my budget lights these 2 get the most use...

Zebralight H501
Mag 2D-ROP (3853 bulbs)

Neither are terribly expensive and IMHO worthy of discussion in this sub-forum.


----------



## mcnair55 (May 10, 2010)

Hard choice deciding on the first one ITP A3 or Nextorch K1??

OK the ITP A3 wins due to 3 modes.

Second is easy the Terralux Lightstar 100 ( I have better and brighter ) but I just like the the way the light works,it fits my hand like a glove and is nice and rugged.

2 good budget lights I enjoy the most.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 10, 2010)

At this time I'll go with my QMini 123 and the LF2XT or, if too expensive, the Maratac AAA.

Geoff


----------



## Zatoichi (May 10, 2010)

Out of my budget lights (seeing as it's the budget sub forum) I'd definately keep my Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode, and my Romisen RC-N3 Q5. 

..... however, funnily enough I've recently given BOTH these lights to my girlfriend, but have another UF C3 on it's way, and an RC-N3 II R4.

Of all my lights, I couldn't part with my Surefire E1L which I've just become more and more attatched to. I'm not sure which other I'd choose, I still like the Fenix TK10 but I use my mix-n-match Solarforce L2 (with 18650's) a lot more, so I'll go with that over all my more expensive lights.


----------



## old4570 (May 11, 2010)

Solarforce L2 / and a Solarforce L2 

L2M and L2i to be specific ..

L2M could run 2xAAA or 2xAA or CR123A Primary or RCR123A or 18650 
L2i = AAA - AA - and just about everything up to 18650 

In fact I do have those 2 lights ... And Im not giving up the rest .. 
But if one were traveling , id pack the two L2's .


----------



## fishx65 (May 11, 2010)

A solid 18650 P60 host and a good 1 AA torch that can clip to the bill of my baseball cap would cover all my uses. That said, not sure why I have over 50 torches!!!!!


----------



## gcbryan (May 11, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> A solid 18650 P60 host and a good 1 AA torch that can clip to the bill of my baseball cap would cover all my uses. That said, not sure why I have over 50 torches!!!!!



For backup. One is none and 50 is two or something like that.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 11, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> A solid 18650 P60 host and a good 1 AA torch that can clip to the bill of my baseball cap would cover all my uses. That said, not sure why I have over 50 torches!!!!!



+1 :thinking:  :twothumbs


----------



## Per-Sev (May 11, 2010)

I would say that my McGizmo Haiku XP-G 2xAA and my Quark Preon II TI 2xAAA would be my choice. My Haiku does everything so my Preon does not see much use anymore but its there if I need it.


----------



## lol666 (May 11, 2010)

I would keep my LED lenser v2 (55 lumen)for its ''smallness'' and very focused beam  

And the second one would be my Romisen RC-B12 for its more flood like beam and its power (270 lumen). And hey, you'll never know when you need a UV light!


----------



## think2x (May 11, 2010)

Out of my small collection of lights I will have to go with.......

1. Quark AA2 regular neutral white Q3

2. 2D Copper ROP low


----------



## aim54x (May 12, 2010)

1. Wolfeyes Defender 260 (non budget - but such a nice bright light with bombproof build)

2. Romisen RC-G2....mini Wolfeyes anyone?

3.(If the non budget WE is not allowed) Tank007 TK-703, small, bright and great feel!


----------



## qwertyydude (May 12, 2010)

My ideal flashlight for utility if it could even be built would be a p60 flashlight with an MC-E multi color if they rould make it RGB+UV it would be perfect. Twisty to select color and a good reliable clicky for modes. Then I'd like a good durable single AA light, perhaps flood to throw so I'd also have a decent thrower.


----------



## march.brown (May 14, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> So, I believe the ITP A2 would be using a XP-E and AA batteries and the Solarforce L2 must be using a XR-E R2 as I don't believe Solarforce currently has a 3 mode XP-G.


 Solarforce drop-in is a three mode bought on Ebay for £8-38 including postage from Hong Kong ... It works great and doesn't have the SOS or strobe modes.
.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2010)

I've been very seriously toying around with the idea that two lights is all I really need. I good pocket light, a good belt/car/truck light maybe a headlamp, too, but that's it, three lights. 

I'm mostly just trying to think of reasons not to get into another expensive hobby!


----------



## gcbryan (May 14, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I've been very seriously toying around with the idea that two lights is all I really need. I good pocket light, a good belt/car/truck light maybe a headlamp, too, but that's it, three lights.
> 
> I'm mostly just trying to think of reasons not to get into another expensive hobby!



I bought a few but one keeps replacing a similar one and I realized that for the most part two lights were all that I was actually using (except for a thrower just to play around with)!


----------



## Gregozedobe (May 14, 2010)

I could get down to 4, but would have great difficulty reducing below that:

Maratec SS AAA (because it is small enough to be with me all the time, but tough enough I don't have to worry about damaging it - plus the threads are real smooth)

Zebralight 501 AA (because I use it as a worklight it has the most "switched on time" of any of my lights).

Dereelight C2H XPG 16340 (because it is small enough to carry but has appropriate levels of brightness - medium is usually enough to see where I'm going when I'm walking my dog, but I still have high when I need to see a bit further out - often a loose dog)

MG PL1 18650 (because I do need to see properly when I'm riding my pushbike - great flood and sufficient throw)


I can't really justify why I have the other 40 or so lights, but I guess on this forum I don't need to


----------



## boomhauer (May 14, 2010)

iTP A3
Solarforce L2


----------



## swxb12 (May 14, 2010)

Zebralight H50 (Cree P4) - Helps me work on the car and around the house. Also a great area light for emergencies, etc. The twisty design also gives me confidence that it'll fire up every time I insert a new battery.

Nitecore D10 (Q5) - This has proven to be my most reliable EDC. I have just never had any issues (big or small) with this thing, unlike almost all of my other lights. Very easy to use, has endured tons of drops outside the home, and the brightness modes provide a great range of versatility.

My SC50w is a great light, but if I had to pick I'd still go with the piston design of the Nitecore.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> I bought a few but one keeps replacing a similar one and I realized that for the most part two lights were all that I was actually using (except for a thrower just to play around with)!


 

Yeah, the problem for me is "testing" all the ones that look good so I'll know for sure which two I want to keep


----------



## Mike_TX (May 14, 2010)

Mine would be two of my (many) Ultrafire WF-501B's - one with the "stock" XP-E R2 for a thrower and the other with the XP-G R5 drop-in for more flood and a little more intensity. Both running on 18650's.

I just love the size and heft of these lights (that's why I've bought 6 of 'em!), and they pack a lot of power in a small package.

If, however, I could throw in one more , it would be the Romisen RC-K4 I keep by the bed. Fewer net lumens, but good bright floody beam, and it runs on easily-found AAA's.

.
.


----------



## Glock27 (May 14, 2010)

Zebralight 501W
Jetbeam Jet-IIIMW


----------



## Ecolang (May 14, 2010)

If it were budget lights:
Fenix E01
Aurora SH-034

Reserves:
2D Mag ROP High with lithium cells
Ultrafire C3 Q5 stainless steel

If budget weren't an issue
Zebralight H50
Lambdalights Varapower 2000

Reserves:
None as those are two of the three non-budget lights I own

Pity about the other 80-odd that would have to go


----------



## alfreddajero (May 14, 2010)

The two i would choose whould have to be my 2 1/2 year old D10 because it can use 14500's as well as alkies and nimh cells, that light has been by my side for this long-why not forever right. My other light would be my L2M with the Solarforce 3mode, i can use one rcr, primary, and add the extension tube for the use of one 18650. Another two that i would like to add and choose would be the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 because its able to use 2 AA's or one 16340 or primary. The other would be the ITP C6t because its powered by one 18650, 2 primaries, or 2 16340's.


----------



## John_Galt (May 14, 2010)

My two current lights. My HDS B42XR, modified with a SSC P4 (wonderfully smooth beam, though slightly cool for my tastes), and my Fenix LD20 (an excellent addition to any collection IMO).


----------



## emac (May 14, 2010)

Based on what I currently own

Surefire M6 with MN 21, MN 20, and MN 16 for all my outdoor throwy needs (incandescent CR 123)

Regular old Ra Twisty for my EDC (LED CR 123)


----------



## Burgess (May 14, 2010)

Interesting thread. :twothumbs


Since this thread is in the Budget Lights sub-forum,

i'm gonna' limit my choices to *budget priced* lights. 


-- Mini-Maglite 2AA LED (Rebel emitter, with multi-modes)
These were on sale at Home Depot for $9.88. Fantastic Bargain :thumbsup:
Not a bad performer at all. Especially for someone like me, who has
EDC-carried a Mini-Maglite for Decades.  Very handy and useful !
Made in U.S.A.


-- Ray-O-Vac Highbeam (also known as Ray-O-Vac Sportsman - *not* the LONG one)
2AA flashlight, with Luxeon I emitter. Tail button to blink. Twist tail for ON.
Got mine at Kmart, in 2006, for $20. Now, they are at Menards for $13.
This is a single-mode, quite-rugged, quite-water-resistant flashlight.
Very handy and useful ! Really wish this little beauty would sell with a more modern LED,
but it still does a Fine Job, and would continue to serve me well.
Made in China.


Note: as stated, i was* very Price-aware* in my choices. 

:candle:
_


----------



## choombak (May 14, 2010)

(1) Arc AAA or Peak Matterhorn on keychain
(2) Eagletac P10A (1xAA) in backpack.

-Amarendra


----------



## copperfox (May 14, 2010)

1. Zebralight H501w
2. Quark AA Tactical neutral


----------



## troon (May 15, 2010)

I think I would settle for my U2 Ultra. This would be my "power" light. It is very versatil, I can almost carry it in my trouser pocket. The second light would be my small Arc AAA. Very small, but strong.


----------



## brted (May 15, 2010)

I'm with the people who pick one small light and one bigger one. My smallest light and the one I carry all the time is the iTP A3 EOS 3-mode. I actually like the Trustfire XP-E F23 a little better since it has a clicky instead of twisty, but the F23 is a lot longer and heavier to keep in a pocket (plus I don't want to scratch it up).

The second light would be a P60 host. I have a Solarforce body on the way and will put a XP-G R4 neutral with the Shiningbeam 3-mode driver in it. So that would be my second light, though right now that drop-in is in a silver Ultrafire WF-504B which I like too.


----------



## jrtf83 (May 19, 2010)

1. Zebralight H501w
2. AKORay k-106, but may be changing to the Maratec AAA when it gets here...


----------



## Nameless (May 19, 2010)

Dereelight C2H powerd by one 14500
Clips snuggly into my pocket, can tailstand, has a forward clickie and three nicley chosen levels. My EDC, never lets me down.

Lumens Factory Seraph SP6 with SSC-P7 Drop-In
Enough light in mid, more than enough light in high. My go-to light for walks in the dark.


----------

